# Maine Museums Owls Head Maine. WW1 and vintage automobiles.



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 31, 2021)

Decided since covid and 14 day quarantines for Americans entering the EU killed the WWI tour in the fall of 2020, we would do something here in the USA while taking precautions. So I decided on 10 day road trip to visit Skunky's neck of the woods. Up along the western edge of NY across the backroads and through the game lands and state parks of Vermont ( BTW ...NJ people/cars were not welcomed in VT at the time, stop for gas a P**s and that all ) New Hampshire into Maine for the bulk of the trip to a campground. Hit the West Point Museum , Rhinebeck Air Museum Revisit, Ft William Henry, Fort Ticonderoga, Mt Washington's Cog railway, and into Maine for the bulk of the time with its many old forts, Acadia National Park, museums, and an opportunity to do things we have not done elsewhere. Took back roads once we left NY, leaves were turning but no traffic on our route, CV19 had kept all the leaf peepers home so few people in the museums and other locations. 

Beautiful states all of them. I loved Maine and hope to go back again . Oddly enough two places we went for lobster rolls in costal towns had run out of lobster. *How in the hell do you run out of lobster in Maine. * *That's like New Jersey running out of women with big hair, fake boobs, annoying laughs and wearing spandex. *

Maine is a beautiful place, people were friendly but talk a little funny.... and if you use some common sense and simple common courtesy, you can get along fine traveling unless the virus gets significantly out of control again. Only a few people I saw refused to wear masks. The museums, cafes and other places we visited kept to their guns and said if you refuse to wear a mask you can't come in. You needed to make a reservation to get in to Owls Head in 2020 as they follow the rules on numbers of people and they do wipe things down between groups. But you have plenty of time to see things. I wish their rope lines went farther back into the hanger as a few planes were not as visible as I would have liked. Just a few pics. 

If things are fairly calm in your area and your situation supports it, try to get out there and support your local museums. Many do not have the well to do patrons that can see them through this crisis. Call and ask about their policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 31, 2021)

The main reason for the visit was to see this.






































More cars than I am showing. Really nice museum and set up. Planes a bit push back ...would have been nice to see a few outside. The campground was nice and right on the ocean. Pretty much had that sitting area on the rocky shore all to our selves. Got rained on a few times but well worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

